# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  UK Neighbours Website

## Emmak2005

I was wondering why all the preview episodes of Neighbours wasn't working, but that was because the site was being revamped. Check out the BBC's new look Neighbours web page bbc co uk slash neighbours. And what are your opinions. Does it still look like the old one? Did you prefer it's old layout to the new one? And what else do you think the new and improved site needs, or do you think it's fine as it is?    :Cheer:

----------

